# Broadheads



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Folks!

What broadheads are you all using this season? I just bought some NAP Bloodrunners. As long as I can group the practice heads as well as my Swhackers and G5 Strikers, that's what I will be shooting this season.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Slicktrick 100gr magnums

It's all about bow tuning to getting your broadheads and field points hitting the same


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Yah, I don't expect much difference. I've been grouping my old broadheads with field points. But, I just need to verify that the Bloodrunners do the same.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Homey said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> What broadheads are you all using this season? I just bought some NAP Bloodrunners. As long as I can group the practice heads as well as my Swhackers and G5 Strikers, that's what I will be shooting this season.


you will LOVE these broadheads!!!!
been hunting with them for years...and OMG!! what a cut!!!!
if i can only find them in china i'll order them from china!!!! lol
they fly just like my field tips.
this is just one killl with them. at 35yrds and blew through both shoulders.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Homey said:


> Yah, I don't expect much difference. I've been grouping my old broadheads with field points. But, I just need to verify that the Bloodrunners do the same.


Considering the fact that they're mechanicals, they should fly like your fp's


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been more than happy with my slick trick mags the last 4 yrs


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Have shot several big bodied deer with them and they offered good blood trails and good penetration . Last yr I shot my buck nearly straight down and I shot thru his spine and exited out his brisket . 
The picture is of another buck from a couple yrs ago .


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Homey said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> What broadheads are you all using this season? I just bought some NAP Bloodrunners. As long as I can group the practice heads as well as my Swhackers and G5 Strikers, that's what I will be shooting this season.


As others have said,you are going to like them.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

NAP killzones for me,


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

RH1 said:


> NAP killzones for me,
> View attachment 269963


Hard to survive that one.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Hard to survive that one.


No more free beans for him!
He wore out his welcome at Ron's buffet


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Some great looking deer and shots on the deer that are pictured for sure.

On the last of my obsolete stockpiled RM Gators(the two blade expandable Rage copied, and exactly what the NAP Spitfire two blade expandable looks like)
Been shooting them with fantastic results for the last 25yrs or so.
With the scissor like, free floating opening design, they just flat out work.

Since RM Gators haven't been made in a while, three or four years ago Redhead came out with the Redhead Gator. Exact mechanical design of the RM's. Bought a couple packs of these. Same great quality, same 2" cutting diameter, same flight as the older RM gators. Only difference was the extra razor for the cutting tip Redhead put on their Gator instead of the RM chisel tip. Which IMO, took an already good broadhead design of the RM and made it even better.

Have found the Redheads to be a bit cheaper in price than both the Rage and the Naps.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I was slick trick magnums for years, then switched to Magnus Black Hornet for 2 seasons and this year I'm trying my first mechanical. I'm going with Grim Reaper chisel tips.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Rage extreme crossbow 125 gr


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Slick trick magnums 100 grn have done me well. Scary sharp and they follow my field points. Have seen All my deer drop so far. But I believe it’s all on shot place meant.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

QAD Exodus Fixed broadheads. 

I’ve shot 3 bucks in 3 years with them and watched all 3 die from my stand. 

Come to think of it.... every deer I’ve shot with an exodus I’ve watched drop from my stand.... will be using them for as long as I can buy them!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

This year I'll be using NAP Spitfires and Magnus Stinger 4 blades out of a compound. Could not put enough practice time this year to justify hunting with a stickbow.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

doegirl said:


> This year I'll be using NAP Spitfires and Magnus Stinger 4 blades out of a compound. Could not put enough practice time this year to justify hunting with a stickbow.


Kudos to you for realizing your limited practice time this year and making amends for it to better insure the cleanest,fastest kill you can make. 
If more people would do this we would have less deer running around suffering with an arrow stuck out of their butt.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

shoot what ever you want... shot placement is the key


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

YEP THATS WHY I SHOOT RAGE 2 BLADE EXSPANDABLES ,,,THEY SHOOT LIKE MY FIELDPOINTS ,, AND PUT BIG HOLES AND EASY RECOVERYS ,,,EXPANDABLES ARE VERY FOREGIVING ...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm old school and still shoot the Muzzy 3 blade. Seems to make them just as dead.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Slick Tricks here. Love em.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I have shot G5 Montecs, QADs, Rage hypodermic. Tried the Ramcats last year and I am sold. I really like the performance I got from them I'll be sticking with them. 

Like everyone else said, put the shot where you want to and any broadhead on the market now a days is going to get the job done.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

X2 on the muzzys. Just like to keep it simple. Shot placement is key to any broadhead performance


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

was rage 2 blade until I found and killed a deer with grim reaper..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> I'm old school and still shoot the Muzzy 3 blade


I'm with you on this. 
I used to used WASP and shot them for years but I just can't seem to find them locally. I switched to Muzzy's a few years ago and have no regrets. I like it that you can find them anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I was pretty old-school for a long time… Back in the days of aluminum shafts.. thunderhead 125 gr....then I made the switch to the carbon shafts and now I shoot the rage two blade and have not switched since... I have shot literally every broadhead that is sold… Even the zwickey’s with my long bow...As stated above… Shot placement is what matters… Literally every broadhead out there will get the job done When put in the right place


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Been shooting nothing but Muzzy since 1990 and have never once been given a reason to switch. Like everyone is saying “shot placement is everything” but you don’t have to worry bout a fixed blade opening up and that trocar tip will blow through any bone on a deer. It’s the not so perfect shots that keeps me shooting them. Had a big buck turn on me right on release once. Arrow blew through his hip socket and out the brisket. Stumbled 25 yards and fell over. Think people switch heads too often. Pick something, tune it and above all else have confidence in it. If your switching heads all the time you obviously don’t have confidence in what you’re shooting.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I used ebay knockoff rages for the last 2 seasons. I ordered enough last time for the next 10 years for under $100. That was last year, not sure of the price this year. Killed deer last year and the year before just fine with them. I am more worried about shot placement than what cool trending broadhead I have.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been hunting only with my TenPoint Xbox the last several seasons. I keep it old school also and shoot aluminum 2219s with Muzzy fixed 3 blades. Been years since I tracked a deer....most fall within sight. I just picked up the Muzzy's in a big fire sale and they had the 3 packs for $9.99 (normally 24.99 or 29.99). I have enough to last the next 3 decades sitting in a box so I guess this will still be my setup in 30 years unless the law changes!LOL


----------

